# Excelsior



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there any real benefit to using Excelsior as opposed to coffee filters in FF cultures?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

No. A lot of people actually dislike it, because it falls apart and makes a mess in the long run. In fact, many people have stopped using Excelsior in favor of coffee filters, needle point mesh (reusable!), plastic grocery bags, paper plates, corrugated cardboard, raffia, parchment paper, and toilet paper rolls. I'm sure there are plenty of other ideas out there, but the last two are my current favorites. 

There are a few old threads where people discuss the vices and virtues of several different materials. Searching for "Excelsior Alternatives" and similar phrases should bring some of them up. 

No matter what you use, be sure to microwave it first. (It's a nice anti-mite protocol).

Here you go:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/89779-excelsior-alternative.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/246969-alternative-coffee-filters-excelsior.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/7544-tired-coffee-filters-collapsing-try.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...h-ff-culture-mix-have-before-adding-them.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/18386-raffia-cultures.html


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

I read where the Excelsior provides a lot of surface space for the FFs. The reason I ask is my thought is, why not run coffee filters through a paper shredder and have a very inexpensive alternative to Excelsior. As long as one has a paper shredder that does NOT do the cross cutting which more or less yields confetti, this should work right?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I use excelsior for Hydeii and coffee filters for melanogaster. The Hydeii are just too big and heavy for the coffee filters to support. They just end up getting trampled into a paste at the bottom of the culture which negates their benefit as added surface area. I like the shredding idea. If I were going to shred something, though, it would be paper plates. Coffee filters aren't stiff enough to hold up on their own once shredded, I am guessing.

Let us know how it works out if you try shredding!

Mark


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

Paper plates! I like that idea. I also saw in a previous posting someone mentioned parchment paper (the kind for baking). 

I have the same problem with coffee filters and hydei.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use this stuff.
It is reusable.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Can anyone point me towards the needle point mesh? I'd like to start using something that is reusable.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I think it's this, Nate.

https://www.amazon.com/Darice-Plast...qid=1480444905&sr=1-1&keywords=plastic+canvas


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Almost all my problems with excelsior went away when I started buying in bulk (10 lbs) from packing companies instead of buying smaller bags from crafts/reptile supply stores.

Coffee filters alway got too soggy for me.


----------



## Denny (Jul 1, 2016)

In my opinion Coffee filters are way better!! Just use enough or the cultures will be to wet and gross.


----------



## HBD (Sep 8, 2016)

I currently use coffee filters as well and it is definitely inexpensive but depending on how you are keeping your cultures hydrated they can get very soggy.

I like this because it is also a good indication for me on how humid my culture is which is important. 

I also like using the filters because it allows me to use more of my flies than with the excelsior as they can hide and grip themselves in the bottom better therefore not getting eaten.

Either I think works well. Excelsior looks better on the store front but for home use I would highly recommend sticking to filters. 

If you notice the single filter being used is getting too moist and sinking to the bottom, just add another one or double up on your next batch.

Good Luck!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> I think it's this, Nate.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Darice-Plast...qid=1480444905&sr=1-1&keywords=plastic+canvas


Thanks! Been using wax paper in my last couple cultures. Seems to be working pretty great so far.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

I've switched to 9" in-waxed paper plates. Fold them into a cone and use 2 per culture. Bend the pointy end over to form a hook so it stays anchored in the mediA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

